# Suntor 530LP TV shelf dimensions



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Hi

Anyone know the largest TV that can fit in a new 530, please? It says 15", but my TV has speakers down the sides so it is quite wide....hoping I don't have to buy a new one, when I pick my new MH up on Wednesday. (Yippee!)
So, does anyone know the dimensions of the largest possible TV to fit?

Thanks
Julie


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

*......or which TV do you have?*

might be easier to answer! 

Thanks


----------

